

Paul Graham on the cover of Forbes - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/paul-graham-y-combinator-founder-forbes-cover-model-2010-10

======
chrisaycock
Link to the actual article:

[http://www.forbes.com/forbes/2010/1108/best-small-
companies-...](http://www.forbes.com/forbes/2010/1108/best-small-
companies-10-y-combinator-paul-graham-disruptor_print.html)

------
tgriesser
Great article. The cover reminds me last summer when one of my friends handed
me an INC magazine and said "hey you should really check this out, it sounds
like something you'd like."

I was so busy with whatever I was working on at the time that I put the
magazine on my bookshelf and returned to it about a year later, realized what
I was missing out on, and joined HN and applied for YC.

So here's another great article for anyone that may have missed it (as i did).

[http://www.inc.com/magazine/20090601/the-start-up-guru-y-
com...](http://www.inc.com/magazine/20090601/the-start-up-guru-y-combinators-
paul-graham.html)

